# What is Mightier?



## Bombsii (Mar 22, 2009)

The pen or the sword?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 22, 2009)

The pen that turns into a sword when you uncap it. so both.


----------



## Astro (Mar 22, 2009)

You forgot the smart-ass answer option.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 22, 2009)

the last one. that way you can have a _pen_15 and a pork-_sword_ at the same time.

...i am going to leave now.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Mar 23, 2009)

Definitely the penis.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 24, 2009)

lol penis


----------



## Ramsie (Mar 25, 2009)

I drew a comic with the question in mind once. The main character chose the pen.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 25, 2009)

The almighty pen~


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

Pen, pen, pen... :)


----------



## Flora (Mar 26, 2009)

Pen. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought of a better way of saying it...

the pen is mightier

>pen is

>penis

hahahah clever (not) but you guys weren't saying it so...


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 26, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> the last one. that way you can have a _pen_15 and a pork-_sword_ at the same time.
> 
> ...i am going to leave now.


lol

anyway the answer is sword, penis, then pen

swords can kill people (directly), penis insecurity is probably the real true root cause of about half the wars in ancient history, therefore killing people indirectly,  and pens can't do shit. :)


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 26, 2009)

Terry Pratchett said:
			
		

> “The pen is mightier than the sword if the sword is very short, and the pen is very sharp.”




I also don't think the penis is mightier than either.  It can get cut off by one, and have laws passed against it by the other.  And besides, pens are _pointy_.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 26, 2009)

The penis. It helps repopulate the few lives you can kill with a sword.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 26, 2009)

Didn't we have this thread like ... a few days ago?


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

i sentence this thread to death. death by penis.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 26, 2009)

Sword.


----------



## Salazard (Mar 26, 2009)

Definitely a sword.

Picture this:

Person A: I am going to smite you with my sword!
Person B: Oh no you won't! I'll write a letter of complaint to you!
Person A: Ahaha! You think that will stop me!?
Person B: Yes. *Begins to write letter*
Letter: Dear Sir/Madam,
I would like to complai-
[_SHING!_]
Person: No let's see you write without a head!
Person C: Aha! But I have a mighty Penis!
[_SHING!_]
Person C: *Cries*


----------



## Aisling (Mar 26, 2009)

In the end I picked the sword, but the penis is not without merit. Go watch Revolutionary Girl Utena if you don't believe me.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 26, 2009)

I am not without merit.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 27, 2009)

Swords are too heavy
And you can use pens to stab people in the face

but I voted penis to be cool


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 28, 2009)

Swords are weapons... So.... yeah......


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Pens are weapons of mass destruction.

Even though they're hot, penises don't hold a candle to pens ):<


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 28, 2009)

long live the pen and its pen gloryness!!!!!!


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 28, 2009)

Alraunne said:


> In the end I picked the sword, but the penis is not without merit.





Mudkip said:


> I am not without merit.


Penis detected!


----------

